# Quicks are too long



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Each time you trim it will start to move the quick back so I would try trimming at least once a week. Last time I had gotten a dog that had really long nails. I trimmed every five days just a bit at a time till I got them to a nice trim length. I usually do it when they are tired and willing to relax I sit on the floor with them brushing and petting them and work my way around their feet. If you have a nervous dog do one or two toes then stop and pet and relax them then do another. Its how I taught a really nervous rescue that nail time was a good time.


----------

